# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  any places bore throttle bodys?

## Jeepxj19

idk if i posted this in the right section or not but anyways, is there any local places around that would bore out my TB? It can be borredto 60mm without changing the buttlerfly but i rlly would like to get it 62mm

----------

